# Oil change and light bar install



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

Any suggestions on where to go for fluid change and light bar install in the Brazoria / Ft Bend area?

Thanks


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Google Cycle city in Katy. Andrew is the guy's name. Or Jordan in EL Campo is really good at JD Customs. I can send you his number if you like


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Osopeyronies said:


> Any suggestions on where to go for fluid change and light bar install in the Brazoria / Ft Bend area?
> 
> Thanks


 Give Big Country Outdoors a call, we have light bars in stock & can also provide oil & lube service. Usual turnaround is 24-48 hours right now as there's a new line of technicians here at our location off I-10 on the West side of Houston.

Big Country Outdoors
713-461-9443
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

On a ATV?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

hog_down said:


> On a ATV?


 Absolutely we can offer service & lighting on an ATV, give us a shout!

Big Country Outdoors
713-461-9443
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't hesitate to head to boat lift/big country outdoors. I took my ranger to them as soon as I left the dealership for a high rack seat and some other accessories. They treat you great, the people I dealt with were friendly and respectful and will be used again, only complaint is I wish I lived closer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

